

Google Launches Hotel Search Tool With Room Price Data - evolution
http://smo.infinigraph.com/view?title=Google+Launches+Hotel+Search+Tool+With+Room+Price+Data&iframe=http://feeds.mashable.com/~r/Mashable/~3/61GwuA8ZAVI/

======
icanicant
I'm interested to see that they do historical rate comparisons. I thought
about implementing a hotel rate searcher which flagged deals that are better
than historical prices, but was put off when I saw Bing held a patent related
to their Rate Indicator:
[http://www.bing.com/travel/about/ourTechnology.do?FORM=TRABV...](http://www.bing.com/travel/about/ourTechnology.do?FORM=TRABVR)

Edit: it looks like Bing's patent relates to predicting future prices (when
will be the best time to buy).

------
rada
Direct link: <http://www.google.com/hotelfinder/>

